# Rainbow Breeding



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does any one have any experience with breeding Rainbows? How do they get along with Angels?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My Gertrude Rainbows have bred. If I take plants like java moss out of their tank, usually there are a few eggs stuck to them that will hatch.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have some rainbows with same size angels no problem!!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

From what I've heard, use water with colder than tank water temperature for water changes.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

ok. Start over here. I have two tanks same species, 5 in one and 4 in the other. More males than females. One tank is very established. The other tank is only a few months old,with both rainbows and angels. 
Do the rainbows lay their eggs on leaves? I know the female is quite swollen. I do not want to do anything but provide the best possible environment for them to breed. What would I need to do to have them breed successfully with the premise of leaving other fish in the tank?
How big are the eggs?


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Could I just take the leaves out and let them hatch in my Endler fry tank?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

aqua59 said:


> Could I just take the leaves out and let them hatch in my Endler fry tank?


 That would be worth a try.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

What's your ph in Agassiz?


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

That's it? No one else is breeding Rainbow fish?


----------

